# .  (, , , )
,      ?  ,   ? .

----------


## .

/?

----------

> /?


  ,  ,      .

----------


## .

1.     .     (  )      
2.     http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116570
3.  80  
     ,   / .

----------

> 1.     .     (  )      
> 2.     http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116570
> 3.  80  
>      ,   / .


 !

----------

,   ,       ?    ?

----------


## Viktoriyakhoj

.    ,   ()   ???  -  ,       ???

----------


## .

> ,   ,       ?


    .



> ,   ()   ???  -  ,       ?


     3 ,   . ..  2009    2006-2009     ,    .
      ,     ,

----------

> 3.  80


       ,    ?   80 .   ,   .   ,    ...

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## _

.
 ,        :
1.      (""  ).
2.  .
3.   9    ( 1-    )
4.   ,  ,    .
5.      
6.   80 .
7.     .
 ?

     !
    (03.03.2009) -  , ..         .       .
1.       (http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?83241)?
      ? (     )
2.      -        ?

  !))

----------


## Ego

"" -  ,        
  ,      ,           :Smilie: 




> 2.      -        ?


  ,     /  :Smilie:

----------

Ego,  !
       ?     1,5      -    2      (((    ...

     .        .

----------


## Ego

> ?     1,5      -    2      (((    ...


    (      - ,       "" -   ,      )             :Smilie: 

 :Frown:

----------


## .

*_*,         .    .

----------


## Molotok76

-  .
     : 
1.   -    ,    .
2.  .
3.   .
4.  /.
5.  

     ,   :
1.    ,    .
2.   80 .
3.    . ,   .
4. ,         .
5.  .
6.  .
7.      .

 :
1.            ?
2.   -   ?
3.     2009 ,     ?
4.       ?
5.       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

1.  .    ,    .
2.   ?
3. , , , ,   , , .

----------


## Molotok76

?
  :   -   ?
  ,    ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

1.        .  :Smilie: 
2.    ,        .

----------


## Molotok76

,  "",         .
 :Smilie:

----------


## _

*.*,  !
**     ?
        (.      ).
     .

      ?
.

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## _

*LegO NSK*, 
        ?
   :       ,        -     - ... 

      ?
   - :   +10  .  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

*_*,      ?     31.12.2009.
      2008 .

----------

> *_*,      ?     31.12.2009.
>       2008 .


  .
    10    .   5    -    -    .

----------


## LegO NSK

22.3.            
1.                              :

) ,               1*-*8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4 *9   "              ".

 6.     
2.         :
1)  ;
2) , , , ,       ;
3)  ;
4)  ;
5) ;
6)    ;
7)       ,    ,         ,    1 - 6  2  ,    ;
8) ;

 11.             
2.      ,    1         ,   :
1)     ;
2) ,   ;
3)     (  ,         )     - ,             ;
4)   (  ,       )     - ,             ;
5)  ,       ,    ,          ;
6)   (),        ;
7)       ;
8)  ,      ;
9)   ,    ,     ;
10)   ,      ,     .
  ,   ,     ,    1  ,   ,               .
           ()  ,               () ,  ,         .  ,    ,       .

----------


## LegO NSK

11.             

3.  ...(       )   ,   2  2.1  ,       ...(        ),          ,        ,      ... (       ).*

  ,   ,  129-     .

----------

:

1.  .   -   26001, 
2.  + 
3.   , 
4.  80 .
5.      ( -   )
    ,              (!!!!       5-  ,         ,..   )

6.          

         ,..    5-         - ...

----------


## .

**,     ,    .     .      ,  ,       - ,    .

----------


## .

(   ,  ),   ,     (      ,,  ).  ?

----------

.
  .    ,   .      , , ,  .            (-).
, :
1)            ,    ,     ?
2)     , .   ,       ?

----------


## Ego

1. 
2.                :Smilie:

----------


## marina_ch

:  ,        .      2009      2009  (    ?)    (      ?)       (   ,      ?)

----------


## Ego

1.       
2.    -  ,     -  
3.  ,      ,   /  ,       
4.

----------


## 85

:Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2.


 ?!  :Wow:

----------


## Ego

> ?!


  - ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

*Ego*,

----------


## Ego

*LegO NSK*,  ... ? )

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2.


-       01.01.2009    .

----------


## Ego

!   :Wow: 



> 1.

----------


## LegO NSK

*Ego*,          :yes: 
   .

----------

> *Ego*,         
>    .


 .     - ,         1-    ,     ? .         ?

----------


## .

.    1

----------

> .    1


     .        .       .

----------


## .

**,     2009 .     2009   .

----------


## Ego

*LegO NSK*,        *  *   :yes:

----------

!      ,              ,     ,     1 ,      ,        ,     ,      ?      5              !     !!!

----------


## Ego

> 5

----------


## 777

.  
3.  80  

       ,    ?   80 .   ,   .   ,    ...
   ?      ,     ,      .

----------


## .

> ,     ,      .


  !       !

----------


## 777

:    ,     ,      .
 !       !

        80 ,   ,        , 2-       ..          .      46 .   .

----------


## vika--77

2008 .             " ,  ,       2-   ".     ?        .  ?     .

----------


## .

-
*777*,     !        46-.    .      ?   :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

.    46-       10  .
   .

----------

> !


  ?

----------


## .

**,     ,   /

----------


## 27

, :    ,   ,  ,   ;   -   ,   80 .;    ,      .     . ,    ,     ,   , ,    .   ,    .   ,      ,   , .   ,     2  ,      ......   ,     ,       ....  ,     ???    2      20 ......      .    .    ?       ?  - ,     5     ...

----------


## 27

,     ...    ? ?

----------


## .

> - ,     5     ...


     ,      .
   ,    .  2    ,         ,

----------


## andre 09

.
 .  .   -     500 000.        ( ).
   (      ,   (   - . ).
 ?         -    ,            .  , !

----------


## Andyko

.
  , ,      .

----------


## efreytor

> 


        ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## andre 09

-  . 
    . .   .   .  .       ( .).           ( -  -   ).    .      -.             .         .      ,   -   .    .       .
 -      . 10 .   250  .     ?!!

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?!!


  .  -     ?    ?

----------


## andre 09

-   .
    . .  -  .     .    .   - " .   ". .        -   -     (  ). -  .

----------


## andre 09

.
      .    -  (, ,...).       .
.       1  20  .   ,   ,..      ,   200  .  .           .

----------


## LegO NSK

*andre 09*,     ?




> ,   200  .


     ?

 .119  .

----------

.
  , ,     .
   1 .
   ,    7     ,   .
           ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


     (  ?)

----------

> (  ?)


.
  29 . 65 .,     ,   =)

----------


## efreytor

29 .

----------


## andre 09

LegONSK.   .       ?
     ()   ().  ?

----------


## .

> . .  -


   ?



> ()   ().   ?


    -      .       ,   .

----------


## andre 09

.        10 000 .       ,    .    . -  ""  .       ?

----------


## andre 09

> ?
>  -    .  -     -             .
>     -      .       ,   .


    ( ).

----------


## .

> .      -.             .         .


      ,      :Wink:        ,          ?



> .       ( .).


 ..        ?   :Embarrassment: 



> 10 000 .


    -  .     ,    ?

----------


## andre 09

!   .  -  ( ).     .      ! 
 -   .  .

----------


## andre 09

.

----------


## .

> !   .  -  ( ).


    .      .       - .         ,     .



> .


      . 
    -      ,     .   ,           ,    .     .      ,      (       )
,         ,        . 
      ?

----------

.
 -    .    .            ?
   ,    .     .

----------


## .

> -    .    .


   ?  -    .  ,    ?   ,      ?      :
1.  
2.    . 
3.   
4.    .
   4   1    ?



> ,    .


   .         ,     .

----------


## andre 09

1.  2  3.        ,    ,       .   ?  4 . ..    - 100%  .
2.          ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,       .   ?


 .         :Smilie:  



> 4 . ..    - 100%  .


 ,   .       ,    . ,             



> ?


   198 .
,    ,  - .

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ,       .   ?

----------


## andre 09

1. .   .
2.    .   .     .   .
3.   .   :Big Grin:

----------


## andre 09

efreytor.
.  .   .      -  .     .     .

----------


## andre 09

.     .

----------


## .

*andre 09*,          ?    (  )  .

----------


## andre 09

!!!!!

----------


## .

,    http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?124056  ,

----------


## andre 09

.    :Cool:

----------


## andre 09

> 


.
      ?

----------


## efreytor

*andre 09*,      *.*,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Mossy

,     : ,  ()  , / 
1.       01.07,    
2.           
3.   2       
4.       (      - )     
3.  ,           
4    
 !    ,

----------


## efreytor

> 1.       01.07,


             5 ,    ..
     ...

----------


## Mossy

:Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> 3.  ,


       ,   2,           ...

----------


## Mossy

, ...         ... ?

----------


## andre 09

2  3.       .     .     .
    -  ,    ,  .        .   ,  .   ? 
 :Wow:

----------


## LegO NSK

*andre 09*,   ?

----------


## andre 09

? 
     .          (    -      ).   - . . 
!

----------


## andre 09

82

----------


## LegO NSK

.




> .


    - ?

----------


## .

> 


     ,      ,      .    ,    :Wink: 



> !


     ,        ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## andre 09

?  . 
1.   +
2.  ,  (    )       +
3         ,      ???

----------


## .

> ?


     ,    ,    ?   :Smilie: 



> ,      ??


 ,    ,        ,       .     ,     ,      .
-

----------


## andre 09

> .
> 
> 
> 
>     - ?


 -   .  . :Smilie:

----------


## andre 09

> ,    ,    ?  
>  ,    ,        ,       .     ,     ,      .
> -


  .   100 %.   30  50 .!!!!

----------


## .

.     ,    .
   , .    ,     ,      
     ,   ,         ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

> -   .  .


   ?

----------


## andre 09

> .     ,    .
>    , .    ,     ,      
>      ,   ,         ,


.  - .             .  ,    .  ? :yes: 
.    .

----------


## andre 09

> ?


.    -   . .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .    -   . .


      ?
    ?

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## kuzia

> ,   ,         ,


,     , ,    ,  ,      ,

----------


## andre 09

> ,     , ,    ,  ,      ,


.
   .    . .  .       .       (  .  -   ).
 - ,    !

----------


## andre 09

> ?


  . .   .     ,     - (  ,     , .  )...   ..  ,   .
.

----------


## LegO NSK

> . .   .


 .

----------


## andre 09

> .


   .
   93-   .  2001  (). ..  ( )    .   ,   (  )         . 
.          ()  .

----------


## LINKA96

.  . 30.06.2009.  ..      ,    .       1-2 ?    :   5-    "  "  1  ,  "  "  01.01.2009.  01(02).07.2009.?

----------


## .

,   .
      ,

----------


## efreytor

> 1-2


...   80   ..

----------


## LINKA96

!



> ,   .


  ,   -   .      .       02.07.09 ,     3-?  2-?  :Redface:

----------


## .



----------


## _

> ,   .
>       ,


 !!!
      !          .  ,             .  !!!!

----------


## .

> ,


     ,     .

----------


## kuzia

> ,     .


  :Frown:         ?        ,     .  ,    .

----------


## efreytor

> ,    .


                    ...

----------


## .

> ?


   .   ,   . 
 ""    ,          .   ,       .
        . 
  , ,  125- ,   ,        -  ,

----------


## DenisPDN

,  " ".
, ,   ,   ,   ,    ,     .   ( )   .
1.         ,       ?
2.       , ..      ?     , ..    .
3.         ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,  " ".


  :Big Grin: 



> 1.         ,       ?


   +5-7 ...         1-2 ...          ...(         25 ,     30 )



> 2.       , ..      ?


!           !



> 3.         ?    ?


        ...

----------


## DenisPDN

> ...





> ,


  :Smilie: 
     , ..   .   .

----------


## efreytor

> ,


...   ))
          30  2010 ))( ...     )

----------


## DenisPDN

*efreytor*, !  :Smilie:

----------

.
    .    1  2009  .       ?

.

----------


## efreytor



----------

> 


     ? ,      ?

----------


## DenisPDN

*efreytor*, 



> 30  2010 ))( ...     )


      ?   ""  ?    ,  -  ...

----------


## Ego

*DenisPDN*,    ,         
   -          ,             2010

----------


## DenisPDN

*Ego*, , !

----------

.
,            . (   )
    ,  (  );     ,  ,  ,    1-1,5     .
    ?
.

----------


## efreytor

....          7  .
      " ".. ..(  )

----------

.
   ( ,   ,    )     .
   ,    ,       5 ,  .
,  ,         ?

----------


## .

,   3-

----------

.   ,    .   .      ?  ?      ,        ?

----------


## Feminka

> 


      ?

----------


## .

**,   !    ,     ,    !    ,      :Frown:

----------

> ?


 2008  .        ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


.

----------

> .


  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Hs,f

-,    ,   18 .   ,        -4,   3      . 
  :  2  (, )  +18  ?
!

----------


## .

2 ,       
       2,    ,       (  )
  -  ,           ?

----------

.        .             1       20 .          ,                     !

----------


## Hs,f

,       ,    ,         ,    .

 2 ,   0,950.   , 2    :
=(31:31)(..   )+(18:31)(  18  ):2=0,790

2=0,950*0,790=0,751

!

----------


## .

**,    .
 ?  ?    ?

----------

> **,    .
>  ?  ?    ?


 .       8 .      .   2        ..   :




> ,           .
> 
>              .
> 
>             .
> 
>    .

----------


## .

**,   -    .    ,     ,     .         . 
         .
  ?  , 6  15%?     2008  ?
*Hs,f*, 2  ,

----------

[QUOTE=.;52341147]**,   -    .    ,     ,     .         . 







> ?  , 6  15%?     2008  ?


  400000  .  15  . 6%.

----------

> .    1


  ,       5         - ?
     ,    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,       5         - ?


 ...      30   ...          :Wink:

----------

> ...      30   ...


,       30  2010  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

.....

----------


## .



----------

> .....


  ,        2009.      ?  2   ..  3-  - ..   ,   .      ..
 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## andre 09

.
      .     ().     (  ).        . . . 
1.  ?.  .
2.          ?    .
.

----------


## .

1.  
2.       .

----------


## andre 09

?

----------


## EugeneD

?      (    )...

----------


## andre 09

.             ???

----------


## efreytor

...        ...   ..

----------


## EugeneD

...     - :   ,   -  ...    - "    ".  ,    ! ...       .   !      ,        (  )  , .   - .
          ,  ,       ,       .

 :   -       ,    .  ,  ,   .

----------


## andre 09

.  .    -:
1.        .  .    -  .
2.       ,      (   )?
  .

----------


## Lightess

!, .     6%,         ,     .
  ?  ,    ( 22.06.09) -     ? ?
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## Lightess

..
,      -   ,     ..    ?
      ?

----------

!
        ( 15%),            :

1)       04.09.09 ( +10 ).     07.09.09.,            14.09.09.,         16.09.09.!!!!.         ??

2)  :     5      .(    ,     )?

----------


## .

1.  .       .       .       , -  ?
2.   ,    ,          .   ,  .  ,  5  - ,

----------



----------


## Lizavetta

,    ,      2008 .
     2009 .     .   .

      :
   1  2009,   2  2009
  3-   5-   ?

----------


## Phessiv

,  ,  ,    ,  :%,   ,  ,     .  

     ?      ?      ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


,           .




> ?

----------


## Phessiv

> 


, 
..  ,  ,  , ?

----------


## .



----------

!
   .
    2009.   .            .        .     ,       ?                        ?  ,          46- ,     ?   :                ?
   .

----------


## .

> 


    .          ,

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,    ,      2008 .
>      2009 .     .   .
> 
>       :
>    1  2009,   2  2009
>   3-   5-   ?


-   ,

----------


## wertolet

!     (-4  26001)     ?         ,             ?

----------


## .

> -   ,


      ,     .     ,     ,  ..  .



> (-4  26001)     ?


    .       26001
       ,       ,  -4.

----------


## wertolet

[QUOTE
    .       26001
       ,       ,  -4.[/QUOTE]

   .       ,            ?      (-4--->P26001) ?

----------


## .

> 


  :Wink: 



> 


  -?        ,        .    .
     -4,       26001
 -

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,     .     ,     ,  ..  .


   ,    + 3-+
   .      :Wow: 
   ,    
=0??!!!

----------


## Ego

,  ,

----------


## .

> ,    + 3-+


  ,   ,  3-      (,          ?),         .   ,    . 
         .   ,      ,       ,       ,       ,

----------

?!
  2-  ,     2- ( 3  ).         ,        ,    3      2- ?

----------

?        ?!

----------


## Lizavetta

.    3 ,   (  ) -

----------

> .    3 ,   (  ) -


? !
         ,     .........    .

----------

- .

----------

> - .


.  .      () 3-        ?

----------


## vilena***

....
     2004,       01.01.2005???       ...      ?      2005 ?     ,      ?

----------


## DenisPDN

**
    .      ,   " 3 "  .

----------

> **
>     .      ,   " 3 "  .


!

----------

,       3 .  - ?

----------

?   .       :Frown:

----------


## .

> - ?


 



> ?


   ,     . 
       ,   ,    .
       .         ,         ,

----------

.                 !       3 .2008     .       -     4 .2008  ,1 .2009        2 .2009  3.2009  + "0% +                                .       4  2008     2009   .           .     ?

----------


## .

> !


    ?    ?  ,   ?        ? 



> 4  2008     2009


 
  ,          2  3       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.   2. 2009  3 2009        1  2009   ,      2     2008.      :Wow:

----------


## .

> .


        . .

----------


## wertolet

!    80.     -?      : "  -              15  - (  )
*  ,              25  -*" ..     25 ?

----------


## .

,    25-,

----------


## Phessiv

,   .        ,   .        - ..    ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

;
** !

----------


## Phessiv

*Andyko*,   ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,   ,      :Smilie:

----------

. :        2009.       2009 . (     7      ). (         ,   ,    ) 
:      :
1)  
2)    
3) 

  ?        ??

----------


## .

> ,


   ,      .      



> ??

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


,

----------

.    0   ,     ( ,     ))

..   :   ,   11  + ,     .

   .
  :
1)  
2)   
3)  

 ??

----------


## .

> 11  +


  .    - 31 



> ??


 
      .        .

----------

..   :    , ..  ?    ??

  ,       ,     ??   ,    10 ?

----------

:    ,     ,         ?

----------


## .

> ..  ?   ??


          + 5      



> ,       ,


 .    ,    .



> ,    10 ?


  ?       .
 ,       ,   ,  ,       .       ,   .



> ,     ,         ?

----------

> ,       ,   ,  ,       .       ,   .


  ,         ,     2009,    ,    ?     ?

----------


## .

. 



> ?


 ,     ?      .       ,

----------

! 
 :  2002   ,  ,     ,   !!!      ...!
       ,     2006-2009 .   7500 .  ???

    2005   ,          !!!!

----------


## efreytor

> 2005   ,       **   !!!!


  ....         ...            ...

----------

.          25

----------


## Ego

http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------

..        .       80

----------


## .

25- .     ,

----------

???

----------

???

----------


## ***

??

----------


## .

.      5-      .

----------

,     :  	     15  -  (  ), 197376, -, .  ,  39 
      ??

----------


## .

,   .    .

----------


## Nadyn

[/QUOTE]

  :
1)  
2)   
3)  

 ??[/QUOTE]

,       ?      ?        :Hmm:

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ?


> ?


  ...      ..

----------


## Nadyn

> .          25





> ???


 :yes:

----------


## Nadyn

> ?  ...      ..


  :yes: 

   :

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ...    ...  :Wink:            .   ?

----------


## Nadyn



----------

,     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


     ( )     " "

----------


## Nadyn

,   ,    -      (-11)  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> -      (-11)


 .

----------


## Yanisss

> ,   ,    -      (-11)


   .         -11 (      .)         ,     .    .

----------


## efreytor

> .


                 ..        ?

----------


## Yanisss

> ..        ?


          . -      1  2010 ,          :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

> . -      1  2010 ,


  :Wink:     -  ,   .

----------


## Yanisss

> -  ,   .


 .   :




> -      (-11)


  .    ,   .     .        .

----------


## Nadyn

,   ,           ,     ,       1 




> .


      . :yes:

----------


## LegO NSK

*Nadyn*,   ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> .     .


    20         2-3 ..


> 


   ..       ?

----------


## efreytor

,     ,         
29  2009, 18:15

     15.09.2009  7802/09

         .           15.09.2009  7802/09.

    2  11    01.04.96  27−,     1         .          ,         ,     - ,       .          ,      ,       01.04.96  27−,   .

 1−8  2  6   ,         ,    .   10    ,          .           ,         .

    5  11    01.04.96  27−,     ,     ,          , , , ,      ,     .     -  ,       10%,       ,   3  17    01.04.96  27−, .

----------


## Yanisss

, efreytor.

, , 26.10  ,  30.10  /   ,   ?           .

----------


## LegO NSK

*Yanisss*,        .

----------


## Yanisss

> *Yanisss*,        .


   ,   ?    -   ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   ?


      .

----------


## Yanisss

> .


,   ,     ,      ...      ? :Frown:      ,      ?

----------


## efreytor

*Yanisss*,       ...         ..

----------


## .

> .


     ,        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> ,        ?


              ...      ...   /   ..

----------


## .

,        ?      ,  ? 
   .   ,  ,

----------


## Yanisss

> *Yanisss*,       ...         ..


  . 
26.10  ,       , 30.10      ,     .   . 
         ?   .

----------


## efreytor

*.*,       ...      ..

----------


## LegO NSK

> .   ,  ,


,        ,    ,          ?  :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> *.*,       ...      ..


+1000000.  :yes: 
  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

,     ?   :Wink:

----------


## Yanisss

> *.*,       ...      ..


  6%  ,        :Smilie:     -  (       )

----------


## .

> ?


  23.    .
,   ,       ,      ,       :Wink:    - ?     ? 
      5  10 ,  ,     10      ,  -  ?  :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 23.    .


))))      -   ?))))
          ?



> - ?     ?


 ,   )

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   ,       ,      ,


 **         .

----------


## .

-,  ?   ?       ,        :Wink: 



> ?


    ,   -?

----------


## LegO NSK

(,  ?  :Smilie: ,       .        ?      .

----------


## Andyko

,  ,    ,

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  ,    ,


  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:  :Demonstration:

----------


## .

> .


   23      ,  .
  -  ,    ?   ,      ,  ,      ,     ?       ?
      ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Yanisss

> ,

----------


## Yanisss

> 


  :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> 23      ,  .


    ,  ,      .   227,  228.  ? 
      ,      .         .




> -  ,    ?   ,      ,  ,      ,     ?       ?


  14.1.1   ,  .11     .    -        ,   -  ?      ,    -   .




> ?


 ,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,     ?


    .    ,     .      .

----------


## .

:Wink:  



> -   .


   ?           .     ,             ? 
   5     , ,    ,  ,            ?
  11  ,       ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

,  .   ,          ,    - ?




> 


  -    ,   ""    ,           .




> 5     , ,    ,  ,            ?


 2008   2   ,   .     100 .   01.01.2009,  - .  2009     ( 100 ).     ,       . , !

----------


## .

> 


   210



> - ?


     -   - ?   :Embarrassment: 



> -    ,   ""    ,           .


       ,     ,     .   ?



> ,


   ,       .

----------


## efreytor

> 


 229.  
3.    ,    *227*  ,  ()  ,    228  ,                           * .*


 244.      ,         
8.                                              .

     ...     ..  .......        ..    :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

> 210
>      -   - ?  
>        ,     ,     .   ?
>    ,       .


,  ,  210    ?     .          .
 ,        .   .

----------


## .

210 ,   ,      ( ).  .228,     .
,      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

> 


 ,     ?    4.15.7   .  :Frown:

----------

> ,     ?    4.15.7   .


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116538/

----------


## LegO NSK

> 210 ,   ,      ( ).  .228,     .


     ,   .228          (   ,     ..)?  ,     ? ,            ?       ? , ?  :Smilie: 
,            227 ?




> ,      ,


,   .11, .2 .1 .235, .2 .236.

         .    .
1. ,  ,     2008 ,   .
.       ?      .
2. ,  ,  .   ()   100 .  .    .       ?

----------


## .

> .11


     - ?  .235     -   ,   .
1. ,   
2. 

       ,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

1.   ?      ?     ?       .
2.   ?        , ..    .

**  **           (  ,    ,   ),      (  ,     ,   )     (  ,    ,   ,  ,         ,   ).

..     , ..    - ,    -.      ,    .

----------


## .

> ?      ?


      ?     ?    ?



> , ..    - ,    -.


   .    .

----------


## LegO NSK

-       :Big Grin: 
: 228, , ,   , ....)))



> ?    ?    ?


     - (, , ,      )    ,      ,      ?

..            :Wink:

----------


## .

*LegO NSK*,      .  .228   ,       ?      ,     .      . 
     .   ,   ?    ? 



> 


     .    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .228   ,       ?


,   .228     .



> .   ,   ?    ?


 ,   .  ,     .   ,    .     ?

----------


## .

> ,   .228     .


   ,      :Smilie:   .210   .



> ,   .


 -...     .         ,     . ,        .



> ?


      -  .      ,    .         :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

1) 210   ,        .    ,    210,       .
2)                  ?
3)     ,     -.         .     /   -      -.




> -  .


 ,       .     ,   .

----------


## Andyko

*LegO NSK*,            ?

----------


## .

> ,


     ,    . 



> 


   ,   .     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> *LegO NSK*,            ?


             .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,    . 
>    ,   .     .


  :Smilie: 

   228 ?    -?      ?    ?

----------


## .

> ?    ?


  :Wink: 
,      .  ,  -   ,    .
 ,       .     .

----------


## LegO NSK

,     ,           ,    ?
     "  ",     .    .

----------


## Andyko

*LegO NSK*,    4 1  228  :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

,       .

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------


## LegO NSK

-  (210, 225),  - .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## LegO NSK

227  -  ,  228      .

----------


## Andyko

, ...
228:          ...

----------


## LegO NSK

, ,   ,   .228.   -  .
,  01.01.2009  ()     (),       ,    .228   ,   .         .       .        .
 ,  ...  ,  228   .   ,      ,     (.1 .1 .228)    (.2)   .      - ,   .     ,   - ? ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


,  ;
  ,

----------


## LegO NSK

,      :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## Yanisss

, .     6      ,   ,    .   ?
           09.11  10.11.        ?

----------


## Andyko

;
  .

----------


## Yanisss

> ;
>   .


!       .    , ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yanisss

> ,      ?


.,   ?  :Smilie:     ,    ?    ,  .
 :Redface:

----------


## nifiga

, , , 
1.   80        46-      ?  : , , .     ?
2.            2010 ?

----------


## nifiga

> 1.     .     (  )      
> 2.     http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116570
> 3.  80  
>      ,   / .


        46-   ?

----------


## Yanisss

> 2.            2010 ?


    (  ),     2010

----------


## nifiga

> (  ),     2010


, !          ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> 2010


    ..

----------


## Yanisss

> , !          ?!


  46-: http://www.r77.nalog.ru/str.php?topic=imns77_46

----------


## .

46

----------


## Swop

.
     17  2009. (,  6%)
   ,   ,     .
 ,       ?          ?        . (      )   !

----------


## efreytor

,  
    26001,  
  80 

     2009   30  2010 ...

----------


## Swop

,    ?

----------


## efreytor

...                ...              7      ...             .

----------


## nifiga

80       ?

----------


## efreytor



----------

,  , -    :   ,  (  2006 .   2007   ),    ,    (),    :         (   )  2007 ,      ?      1/300  ,     10% - ( ).                   .   ,     .

----------


## .

> (   )


   ?   :Embarrassment: 



> 


     ,    .   .       
  ,    .   10%    ,    ,              .     
      ,     1/300

----------

> ?  
>      ,    .   .       
>   ,    .   10%    ,    ,              .     
>       ,     1/300


  ?      ,             ,    .      ,        ?  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> 


 :    ,     **

----------


## .

> 


   -     ?      2006

----------

> :    ,     **


     ?             .

----------

> -     ?      2006


  ,      ,    ,       (  ).

----------


## Andyko

> ?             .


    :        ,

----------

> :        ,


,     ,      ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

> ,


   -    ?     ,   ()

----------


## Andyko



----------

> -    ?     ,   ()


   (  )

----------


## .

,    .   , . ,   ,   ,   ,

----------

> 


     ,       .    ,     (  )  :Frown:

----------

..      ?     ,       ,    .....   , ,     .. .

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


 ?       .

----------

> ?       .


     :           ?    -  ,    , - ???                ?

----------


## .

,     .         



> ?


  .     . ..         3-.

----------

> ,     .         
>   .     . ..         3-.


    /,  .    (      ,    ). ?

----------


## .

?       .
      .   ,          
     ,  .

----------


## efreytor

> ,

----------


## nifiga

!

 :      46-             ?

    2007-    46-    ?

----------


## nifiga

46-     :   ?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> ?       .
>       .   ,          
>      ,  .


               ,   (80 .),    ....           .         , , .  ?

----------


## nifiga

> .


,      :     :  
125373, . ,  , . 3, .1 (   http://www.r77.nalog.ru/str.php?topic=imns77_46 ) ?      ""   " ,  "     ?

     :
1 ,   
2    80 
3   

?

      ?

----------


## 74

,        1,5 .    ?

----------


## Marie

.   -   . . 
   :               ?  :Redface:       ,       .

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## Yanisss

> ,      ?


., ,        ,       :Redface:

----------


## efreytor

> 


  :Wow:      ...     !  :Big Grin:     ""      .....!  :Big Grin:        !))

----------


## Yanisss

> ...     !     ""      .....!


  :Big Grin:           . --.    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## nifiga

.     .      ?      ?  ?   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


          ...    5       ...


> ?


.


> ?

----------


## Yanisss

> ...


  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*Yanisss*,   ..          ...

----------


## Yanisss

> *Yanisss*,   ..          ...


 :yes:

----------

!
 :
  2008  . ,         , ,
       ,      (  :Wow: ),   , ,      .    -      ,      ,       2009    .
     .
     ,     ...  ,        .  ...
       .
  :
1.  24001
2.  26001
3.      2009 (2008  )
4.         ,
,     -      -         .
5.
   .
: 
1.     ""   2  ;
2.   .
            ??

----------


## .

1.  100 ,       ,    
2. .  
         .

----------

,     ,   ,   .    31     .     ?    ,     ,     31        .     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


    ...  ..



> ,     31        .


    ...   



> ?

----------

6%

----------

,       ?

----------

,

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ..   5 ..



> ?


           ..



> 6%


 30   .

----------



----------

,   ,   ,    2 :
1)        ?
2)         ,    ,  ?

----------


## nifiga

> ...    5       ....


,         ,         ?
,     -   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,         ?


  ...    ?        :Embarrassment:        ...   ?


> ,     -   ?


...         .

----------

.        ,            .         .   ,   ,   3 :
1.     5 ,   ,    ,      ,    -     .
2.        ,    (,       )        .
3.             .

 ,      .

----------


## efreytor

> 1.     5 ,   ,    ,      ,    -     .


   ?  :Big Grin: 



> 2.        ,    (,       )        .


   .       (     )   5     ...



> 3.             .


    ...        )))              ...     1-2-3-4-..  .

----------

> ? 
>    .       (     )   5     ...
>     ...        )))              ...     1-2-3-4-..  .


   - ,     :Smilie:  
   .

----------


## efreytor

> - ,

----------

> 


   )))))

----------

,       .
  ,   ,    2 :
1)        ?
2)         ,    ,  ?

----------


## efreytor

> 1)        ?






> 2)         ,    ,  ?


           ?

----------


## MS72RU

2003 .      2004 . 
 -  .    .

      ,         ,       5000 .

       (          )

        5000 ?

----------


## efreytor

,     ...

----------

> ,     ...


  !

          (        ).    ,     (      )    ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


     ...      ...


> ,     (      )    ?


   ..

----------

.            9.12.2009,   ,      5  .      , ..      ,    . ,           -     .     .   ,      5 ,   5  ?              ?

----------


## efreytor

..5    ...     5 ?    ..  ?

----------

efreytor,  , .        :  -  ,       ,    ,     .

----------

,  ,      , ,    ,    ,   ,          ,         ?

----------


## .

-  .    ,

----------

""    ,   ,        ,

----------


## .

.

----------


## Jill-n

,      2009 ,    46-    .   46-    ?          ?         ,         .   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


                  .
   30       .. .

----------


## RRR39

? 
    22.3.        .
    ,               1*-*8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4 *9   "              ".

  ,        ,       ,          .

----------


## Londonienne

, , ,  .
  2009    ,    ,   ,    2009 .   ?

----------


## .

*Londonienne*,       ?      ,           :Frown:

----------


## ,

!  :    ,     ,    -  .  2009.   .,     .  .      3-,          2010.?    ?

----------


## Genru

,      ,           .        :  ,   .   ,       , ,          5    ,             ,      ? :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## .

.

----------

,

----------


## efreytor

> 


      ?  :Embarrassment:  



> 


  ..        ....  .

----------


## ,

. !  ,        ,     . 3-       ?      ,      ?

----------


## .

> . 3-


 5        .    3-,     .
   15

----------


## ,

.    .   ,    .     ,   .     :   ?

----------


## .

.   ,   -  ,      ?

----------

!        : 
   2009        .       ,       .        (  )     " " (      ).              .      .     .     ,      .         ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Jill-n

> 5        .


  ,     ?      10.12.09,      21.12.09?       ?

----------


## .

?     ???

----------

! 
 ,            2009.     ...

        ?      ?          .
     ,    2010     2009.

  ?

----------


## .

,       .

----------

..           ?      ?

     ?

     ,   ,   .

    .        ( )?

----------


## .

,            .       .

----------

...         ,         ?

   ,     .

----------


## .

,     129-  



> ) ,  ** **     1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".


    ,      .
    ,      .       ,    .
          .

----------

!!!

     : "        "  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.   -        .    .     -

----------

...          ...
  !    ! -    !      129-   .
 !!!!!!!!   )))    -    ! 

-...
      46- ...  .
       :-/
 !

----------


## .

**,     ,      .     
 :Big Grin:

----------

!!!       )))       )))

  ...  -   .      .
     ...               :-    ?
  ?   !

-...
     ,  ?
  , .    . ,  ,  !

       ,    5...       ...    - !    .       - .     !

----------


## .

> ?


     .  .
 ,     ? 



> ,  ?


    .



> ...


        .        ,     . 
      -  **   .       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

?       ...   !     ,   ,         .             !
   ,     .
  ,  ,      !      (!!) !   -       ???  ,       ??  !    !    ...     ...

   ,         .     .

 ,      -  .   !  ..... .    ...     ?   ??

   .

 :Smilie:    :
    29  1999   N 159


(   7  2000 )

---------
               ,    2  64      ,  :
     1)        ,       ;
     2)             ;
     3)           ;
     4)           ;
     5)    ()  ,       .      ,          ,       06.04.99 N 382.
----------
       ...
!        !!! (.5).     ...      ...   .

----------


## .

> ...   !


   ,  ,     ,   ,     ?      ?     ,  (  ,    )    ,      .           ,   .        .
 ,  .    . ,       ,  . 
 -.
-,        2001  
-,        ,     .          .
      ,        :Frown:

----------

, -   ...      ,  ,    ,       -   ( ,  )...  ,  ,  .  -  !   1    (    )...    ,         .

   .  -   :Smilie: 
      !      ...

----------


## Feminka

**,      ,  .......

----------


## ))

... ? 
    ,   ...
       ?    ...   .    !

    ...
  . 64???
            )))          !  ...  !  :Wink:

----------


## Feminka

,    :Smilie:   .

----------


## .

> .


    ,

----------

...
  . 64???
 ?

----------


## .

?            .      .
  ,  -  ,          .        2010 ,

----------

> 


. !    ...     :Smilie:

----------


## .

212-,      -

----------

. 11 . 1 . 29 :
             ()      ,       ,    .

   ,  ...   -

----------


## AndyWendy

,  : 
  (    ,          ,   ) ,     -         (  ),          1)         2)      . 

          ,   -          ,   -       ,       (     ),       ? 
      -          -    ?

----------


## .

.        ,

----------


## AndyWendy

.
            ()         -     ? 
           ? -     ? 
,   -               (46-  ?) -      ?

----------


## .

> ()         -     ?


     .      



> ?


   167-

----------


## yinfo

,  .
  2008     . 
(, 6% - ..   .   .) 

          . 
   4000.       . 
 .            (   )  . 
  ?      ,    -   ,      ? 
 -  . "  " -   . , ,   ...     ,     -    . 
 ? (.)

----------

,      ?

,            .        ,      ,         ?

----------


## 777

yinfo-     ,    .      .     :    ,   ,          ,      .

----------

.
 :  ( )   ()      ,     .

----------


## Andyko



----------

,  .   2007     ,    ,    .   ,   ,      ?

----------


## .

**,    16   ,      -?    100           :Frown:

----------

500. ().  ((
 .
      . 
     ,      ( )?
  ,       .

----------


## Feminka

> .


!       ?

----------

,      :      -  ,   (   )    ,        .     ,   . (  ).   .
    ,           ?

----------

> ...       ...
> ...   -


   !       ,  -         . .    )     !    !

  ,     46 ,          . 
! ...

:
"   .   :
,          .   1-8  2  6   2  11  " . ()     ." . ""  .  19.07.2007  140 .             . . .   ."

 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## .

,        ?       .      ?    ?

----------

?        ...   ?
    ?   ?   ...

   -   .   .     ...         !     .       .     ,    129-.     :       . 

    .   .           .      2009    :Frown:   129 !         .

----------

-...  ,       :

"
...
... ,       .   . 5 . 11   01.04.96  27- " . ..."   .  . 1 . 6   30.04.08 56- " .  ..."

    :
"    ...  167-..."

?

----------


## .

> .


  .       .
   167-        ,    129-    167-  .
       ,

----------

! 
  2009          ,         -    ,  .        ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------

> ,    .



      ?      -   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,           .

----------


## *GalinaK*

> ... -         . .


  . ..   "" (     )      .
  ,  ,  n-  ,  ,   ,     .
..   ,   .  ,   .  .
.
"...,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      ." 
      .       , "... ,          ..." , ..   .
.
     ,        (-11) -           .

----------


## *GalinaK*

-

----------


## .

**GalinaK**, ,  .

----------

*., *GalinaK**
...   .   ,   !
 46-       ,     . .

    46- .     ...
  .

----------

,    ,        ,    ,    ,   ?

----------


## .

> 46-       ,     . .


     ,       .
**,

----------

> .


    ?

----------

> .


    ?

----------

> .


  ,    ,     ?

----------


## Serg2010

2009 ,   .   , ,     .    2009  .          .    ,     ,  .
1.      ?  
2.   5      , ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. 3-

----------


## Serg2010

. 3-      2009  2010    .   2009     ,  2010 .             3-?

----------


## .

.  2009 3-  ,  2010  3-,   .
 3-        2009 ,   2010  ,   .   ,

----------


## Serg2010

-     2010?

----------


## .



----------


## !!!

. :  22.01.10        19.01.10,      31.01.09,  2009    . : (    )      1  19  2010 . ,   ?           ?

----------


## Serg2010

.

----------


## .

> ,   ?           ?


 .

----------


## natpol

,       26001,  ?       ,   , ,  29.01.10?

----------

...         "     " .      ,      ...   !!!!

----------


## .

> "


   .    ,   -       .     ? 
       .       .

----------


## Feminka

> "     "


  ,      .

----------


## 777

:. :  22.01.10        19.01.10,      31.01.09 .    ,     , 31.01.09, -  19.01.10??

----------


## .

*777*,     ,    31.12.09

----------


## Serg2010

( ),  .   .   5       2010 . 
1.   2009    5    30.04.2010? 
2.     2009  ,       .    2-     20.02.2010    3-      .  ?  ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

3-   30

----------

,   80    2010 ?
   ...  -  ...

----------


## .

29 ,    .       29  30  (       :Smilie: )

----------

, /       ?
   ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


  ,          . 
     . 
   ,     .(

----------


## Serg2010

.        ,   2009    30.04.2010.    5      2010.

----------


## .

.   2009

----------

> 29 ,    .       29  30  (      )



  29   ..      .. ?

----------


## .

,     ,      30  http://www.klerk.ru/doc/172412/.    29 ,      :Smilie:

----------

...  -      ?

----------


## .

**,   "  "?       ,   -

----------

2   , ,    .   .

----------


## .

.

----------

,  ,  -!!!! 05.2008  .   .   ,   .    ,       .

----------

> ,  ,  -!!!!


 18    - ? :/

----------


## Santa_Klaus

.     .    "     "?    :
     22.3.            :
1.       .....       :
)...............
)...............
) ,               1 - 8  2  6   2  11   "  ()      "      4  9   "              ".    ..
 :   !           ? 
. "    1 - 8  2  6".    :
2.         :
1)  ;
2) , , , ,       ;
3)  ;
4)  ;
5) ;
6)    ;
7)       ,    ,         ,    1 - 6  2  ,    ;
8) ;
9)      ;
10)    ()  ,        ,    ,     ,          ;
11)  ,         11    17  2001 . N 173- "     ";
12)    ,           ;
13)        ;
14)          ;
15)     ,     ;
16)         ,     ;
17)        .
     ,    ,   9  17  ! 
 . "... 2  6   2  11...     4  9..."           :
2.      ,    1         ,   :......
4.                .       :........
  -  ,       ?

----------


## .

.           .   ,        ,    ,          . 
          .

----------


## Santa_Klaus

.    ? !

----------

!       (   ,       ),    ,      .         0, 2008 .,  2009 .    .   ,  .   ,   -   ,       ?    -    46- (  )?
    ,    ,        ,  ?
-      1110018?  ,    ,    ?
- ,   ,  -1152017,   . 
 pls   ,    (  ),      (,   ..),    ,     (   )   ?
     5--                   30 ?
-         . .     - ?
-        ?      ,        .     ?

,   ,          ,  ""  ,    .
    !

----------


## .

> ,    ,        ,  ?


      ? 



> 1110018?  ,    ,    ?


    ,   



> ,   ,  -1152017,   .


 .



> (  ),      (,   ..),


       .

----------


## Marix23

,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

,

----------

> ?


   ?   ? -    ,   ,  .



> .


  2010     ?   ,    30  2011 ?
         1152017.  , ,          ,    ,          .
 ,      ..,  ,  ,    ,     " ,                "? ..   : 6-.-?   ,       ( 2009 .   ,       ),    ,       -          ? 
 ,    "",    ,    ...
 ,      ,    ...

----------

,     46        !?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

> -


     !
    !?

----------


## LeHelen

.   . ,       5  (!)  ,    45        .     .   .     .     . ,    .  , -   ,   !  -    ,     45       .     .   ,  - -  ,      ,   .
  ,    , - ,     .       5 .   .

----------


## .

*LeHelen*,      ,       2  . 
 -     .           .

----------


## LeHelen

. ,   .             ,    :      ,   ? ,   ,  , ,   ?        ,     . ?    ?  ,   ,    .    ,   .   -  ,   ,       12 000  .   .            ,    .        ,  -   . 
       ,   .  .        .       -    .  -       ,    .    ,    ,       ,   . .

----------

26001
  (  )   46       15 !?

----------


## LeHelen

: ,   .    .       ?   .   , ,   ,  ,  ? , ,    ,   2000, 1000 - . 1000 - .        ,   ?  .
,   ,    ?   ,     ?  ?

----------

> 26001
>   (  )   46       15 !?


  ,    46  . .
  !

----------


## LeHelen

, :          ,   .     .    . , . ",   ".  -   .  .   -:     33.33 .     ,  .

----------


## .

> ,


          .       .



> ?


         ,    ,       ?  , .  -    ,     .
         - ,      .   13%        .
     ,  .         ,  .
 , ,   -    . -       .
   ,   .    24001,  ,          .          .

----------


## LeHelen

,  ""     ,     .    ?   .          10 .    ,   .  .    . 
    .    2  (2 )  ,    -      .   .,    12000  . ,     12. .

----------


## LeHelen

> -       .


, ,   .   .   : ,     ,  "".      -   ,   .        ,     - , ,   .   ,      6 .   ,    - ,   .  ,        :Wow: .  ,    ,  ,  .    .        : 12 000.

----------


## EugeneD

> ,       .  ,    ,  ,  .    .


    ""    ?

----------

, ,     (,  ).
  9  2010,      .     -. (,     18 ).    - ,           ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## alena pp

,     :   ( )      ( ).        ,     ,      ,     ???     ?

----------

> 


 )

----------


## .

*alena pp*,       ,   1  2010

----------


## LeHelen

> ""    ?


   ?  - - 
     ?   ?    ?   ,    :"    ,   "  ,   ,        .
 ,   ,     , ,

----------

(  ).   -   (,,)
  (-).  ! .     2008.
     .
 /, +    !
09-03-2010    =   26001, +    -   , ,    .  (200 .).
      ,   -  . ,   ,       .  2010 ( , ,  2010.).
.. 2009 .   !
,   .  2010     - -,      26001,     160 .  !
1) ,   ?..      !
2).. (04-03-2010)    ,     !..:       ( )?..  1  2010   ?

----------


## .

.  2010       -2

----------

> .  2010       -2


  !... 2010       -2..///...   ?..    ?

    ...///.         "....+       ?

----------

-2....      !...      ?...    ,     , ,  2010.?

----------

..  ,      ?..  ?

----------


## .

-2    .     
        .
          . ,  ,    .        (

----------

..! :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
..     26001  - ....  -    -2?
..      , ,   2010.  .,      -2,    ...           26001?

----------


## .

> ..     26001  - ....  -    -2?


  -2   ,       .

----------

> -2   ,       .


,      ..    ,    ,   ..  -2  !!... ?

----------

, ,  -  .. .      2007 ,      (   ).
     1 . 2010.      .
 .
      ?      - ?
.

----------

> , ,  -  .. .      2007 ,      (   ).
>      1 . 2010.      .
>  .
>       ?      - ?
> .


..   :
- 26001   
-. (  )
-

----------

!..       26001+ +!...
        2010.(  !)..,   !
..  17-03-2010        26001...
  :     ?...    ,      " "  !.. ?...   ?

----------


## .

> 2010.


 ,      .        .
       ?  ,         ,

----------

! 
      !
  46  ...   ...

      ...        .

        ? 
   , .

----------

> ,      .        .
>        ?  ,         ,


 !.. -,   -   !  2010. !
..   2008.    (-),         ,   2011.?
...

----------


## .

**,    ,   .

,             **?         ,     ?   :Frown:

----------

..   
.........,   ,  :
- ..... - 27-
-     :
         - -()
         -  -()

  ...

----------

> ..   
> .........,   ,  :
> - ..... - 27-


      27-   ?

     ???

:
 129       :
. 1-8 . 2 . 6    27-;
. 2 . 11    27-;
. 4 . 9    56-.

:
     :
. 5 . 11     27-;
. 1 . 6    56-.

 :
46     - :
. 1-8 . 2 . 6    27-;
. 2 . 11    27-.

..      ?     ?
    ?  -  ,   . 2 . 11    27-; . 4 . 9    56-    -. 

 !
 ...
1. 46-       , ..          .
2.     ...    ??

----------


## .



----------

?
      ,        ?

----------


## .

160 .     .   
  .   .

----------

,   . 
              ?

----------

/  -    ?     ?          ?

----------


## .

**,  2010   .    .         ,

----------

01.04.2010       ()      ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


?  :Frown: 
..      ...

      ,   (. 1-8 . 2 . 6 27-; . 2 . 11 27-; . 4 . 9 56-.)   ,   .         ...   .    (. 5 . 11 27-;
. 1 . 6 56-)...

               ...
       ?...

    ,     ...     ...    ,       -   .

----------

, .
  ( 15%)  ...
 2009 .   30 ..
.  22 ..
 1  2010 .  .
   .
  46  ?

----------


## .

** ,      ,    46-.             :Frown:      46-

----------

> ,      ,    46-.


 ,    , .    26001.
  ,    1 . ,     (     )      46.        -   46.

----------

, ,    ,             (    ,    )?

----------


## .

-       ,   .
  ,   ,  .
** , 46-    .           .  ,

----------

> , 46-    .           .  ,


...

----------

?

----------


## .

5  .  6-

----------


## kukuha

, ,           ???

----------


## .

,     -2,

----------

22.03.2010       ,     ,  31.03.2010 -    .  ?         ?

----------


## .

.     5  , 30    .  ,         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> .
>      3 ,   . ..  2009    2006-2009     ,    .
>       ,     ,


     ?       ,                            .    .      ?      .  .

----------

.      25  2009 .    11  2010.            11  2010.    ,       5 .          2009 .       ?

----------


## 2010

!
   :   2009 .     ,     46  , ..     .

   .
   ,    46-,    ...

      ,       -    . :

"          .     ,     .      ,       , -   .    ."

      ,  ,  ,   2009 .           2010  .  .        ?

: "   2009 .  .     .   ,   ."

        ,            ?

   " ,      .      .  "

    ...       46,     ,    ...

  .
    ?

----------


## EugeneD

> .      25  2009 .    11  2010.            11  2010.    ,       5 .          2009 .       ?


   -  .    11 ,  -    . ,       -     . ,      ,     ?   ... -  ...

----------

,   ,         ,               ?

----------


## EugeneD

,           .

----------


## Nata-Corsa

2003        ( )   ( 6%).  2004     46 .
 2005    ,      ,      .
  2010     ( 2010     10 000 .  ),    . 
,   .  46     9.00  ( ).    8.30.
0.        (      -  ).        ( ).   ( )         ).
1.          (   ,  15 )!          .
2.   2010   -  (  10 ,    4 ,  20 ,    )            (          .         ,     ). 
3.     160     (     46).
4.        (   )  26001 (:         ).         -     .
5.  :  26001    !!!       ... ,            (  ,      5 ).
   5.    46,     ( ) ,        ( ),  .  5    ,   (   ).
   ,         400 .,          (        ).         ,      !
,   : 1.     , 2.    160 ., 3. , 4.     26001.
     - 1000 .     2      500 .
 5     . !

----------

....     - ?
   15%,  ,   ,   1 . 2010 .  ,    ,      ?

----------


## Nata-Corsa

(  )    2009 -,      ...           1 .

----------

29.
       (  ),    1 . 2010 . ,   ,      .      ,   -   46 ,     ,      ...

----------


## Nata-Corsa

:
   (  )
  46  ,
   -   ,
  -       ,
     (29  34)  ! 
      2010 (       )            :Smilie: 
   ....

----------

> -   ,


,   ,   ,       , ,     ,  ...

----------


## Nata-Corsa

,          ,     :Smilie: 

   ,   ,     ... 
,      30 ,   !        ... :Wink:  
     !    !

----------

,   2010      .
     .    ,    15%,       ,      ?

----------


## .

-1, -2,    .     4 .       .

----------


## Rolery

,     .  :    (,    160 ,   ),    .       :
"      :     ,     ".

     .  15    ,    -         :Frown: 

 ,     ,   ,             ,    .        .

  :       ?  , ?

  :         ?     .

, !!!

----------

*Rolery*,   ?  :Smilie: 

 "   . "?

----------


## .

*Rolery*,      ?    .

----------


## Rolery

> *Rolery*,   ? 
> 
>  "   . "?



 ,  ? ?             26001.     .

----------


## Rolery

> *Rolery*,      ?    .


,  ...  ...    ? , ,   ,           .

   , ,               ,    ?              ?

----------


## .

, .     ,   ,   .      



> , ,               ,    ?

----------

> ?        ...


.


> ,    ?


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/172565/



> ?


  -  .

----------


## pegasa

,      !   ,        (  )? ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

*pegasa*,          "" ?
     ..    .

----------


## pegasa

,     ,    !

----------


## efreytor

..     ..           .

----------


## .

- 3-

----------


## efreytor

*.*,            :Smilie: 
     ...3-

----------

, 160        , 25  15?

----------


## .

25 ,   ,   15- .       ,

----------

.

----------

!          . :  2004   ,   ,   ,      (  2006, 2008)      2007      .    .

----------

:    ? 
   .

----------


## efreytor

?       ....  :Embarrassment: 
    " "       .

----------

:yes:    .

----------


## stimpuls

!

 :Dezl: 

*2009* ... 

...   15  *2008*  ...   ...  2008   ,  ...

   ?    :Help!:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


    ...                ..
        ,,     ..

----------


## stimpuls

> *2009* ... 
> ...   15  *2008*  ...   ...  2008   ,  ...


  :Redface:  ,   ,      ,       :Wow:     ...  :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=347479
 :Frown:

----------


## 8

> 1.     .     (  )      
> 2.     http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116570
> 3.  80  
>      ,   / .


, .., , ,   ,     , ..             :    , .  180 .,    (   5 ),        -    !?
       ,    !?

----------


## .

.       .    ,   .      ,

----------


## 8

> .       .    ,   .      ,


  :yes:

----------

,    (    +   -), (),  -   !
      .      ,   ,  !     ,  !  ,      ,    5    .   ,        !   , +  . .
     !      ?  - ,       ,     .   ,      ,    .
    ,         - ,  ,  ..? 
  .

----------


## efreytor

** ,      ?         ?         .

----------

- ,   -    !
 : "    ,        "
  : "  ?" - "   ... ..."       
( : "    ")
,       !
     :     -   -    ,      ....
     ( !   ) - ...
 129-.  22.3.
1.            ...        :
)    ...
)     ;
) ,               1  8  2  6   2  11     ()            4  9                 .
 ,    ?
    ,     ר  !!!
    .  ,     ,   ...
     !   !   1,5

----------


## efreytor

** ,     ...        ,  .

----------

!   (     )

----------


## efreytor

> - 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  12  2007   N 38-2471-4/278-2006
> 
> ()
> 
> ...


.

----------

!   ,  !         !        (       ),       (    )   5    .  ?     -  ? , !

----------


## .

> !


  .  ,    ..        .



> 5


    5 ?     ?

----------

5     (  ).      ,    (+   )          .      ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## .

5-    ,

----------

!    .       ?  .   ,         ,    .      ,   ,    -...

----------


## 111

,    - :
      ,  .          ???                  ???
     ?    -      ?? 
       (        ,    )    - ???
 !!!

----------

> 


 30 .



> ?


 ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

> ?


  ?
 .

----------


## 111

-    (-   ,         )
       ???                ????

----------


## .

. 
       .     .
 ,

----------

,  !
,      :    (   ).    2007.   2008   ,          (     ).           ,    (    ).
  2010  .       "".      , :
1)              
2)       , ..   (  )
3)              2 
:   ,      2        ?    ,       .        2-         .       ,    /  ?

----------


## Andyko

**,      ;
         ,            ,   ,  ,

----------

.       + 1    3            .        .                            .        ,       ?

----------


## efreytor

""   5     ( , )     .

----------

,      ,     ( !)     ,        ,         ! ,  -       ))) -  ,    5     -   .       -          ,     .

----------


## .

.
          .      (    ),

----------

!

,          :    .  -4   (   2008      ?).           .  . ,     .      ,     .  ... :-(
     ,     ,      , ,    . ,     ( 20%)   .    :     ?        ?    ?

efreytor,    -      ,   .   ,     .

----------


## efreytor

?  )

----------

.   ,  ,     .      . ,   ,    .   ?

----------


## .

**,       .          :Big Grin:

----------

.                                     .     .                .         .             .                            3.                   .          .  .       .

----------

,     ,             .  .         (  ),    . -4.            (  )   .  ,    .   ,             .
   " ",  -  .    . 2      .
     ,        .        :-(

----------


## efreytor

,            -4,    ...               .                  ...       (     )...     ....             .

----------

?      ?               22.09.09  03-11-11/188.    ?   ?
  ,   ?       2-  0     (,     ..  1000 .  )?    ?

----------


## efreytor

...100 ..

----------

100     4     400   1      2  200 3  1     2  200  .  1200  .

----------

> 100     4     400   1      2  200 3  1     2  200  .  1200  .


.     ,  02     1000 . :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> ,  02     1000 .


  ...      2 .

----------

.  2005 .       .       .    , ,     .       .      ?          .

----------


## karbon

,    ,    93-94          300-600

----------


## karbon



----------


## karbon

/

----------


## .

2004 ,    5

----------


## karbon



----------


## .

5    .   6.

----------


## karbon



----------


## karbon

94

----------


## karbon



----------


## .

,   2004    ,   1  2005    .

----------


## karbon



----------

, !
      - .    .
     : "   .4 . 9 .   30.04.2008 .  56- "               "         .

  ?      .      ?   ,  ??

----------


## .

,  .

----------

,    ,  ,   ,       .        (  ),        :Frown:    ",  /,  ". -,    ,    /, -    .
   ,   ,              .
       ,    ,           .           .

----------


## .

.

----------

?
,      ,

----------


## .

?   ,       .   ,        .

----------

,    .

----------

.        .    ,       .  ?

----------

!
      183 ,      , ?        ?
!

----------


## .

.

----------


## 1

,,    2 .
       .
   .     ""      30  .         ,.    .     
1)                .
2)       (     ?)    .
3)   80

          ?
    .       )))
  \  .
          ,    ,.         .             ..               .          .
             ,      .

----------


## .

1.  2011        ,      ,      
2.  2011 ,     ,       
3. 160 



> ?


 
  ,      ,        .           .



> .               .


   .      .   .

----------


## 1

.     46 ,     ,         .  180
.       ?     ?  46                   .

   , 2        ,  ,      2     ))) 
            , ,      , 30     !

----------


## .

> .     46 ,     ,


   ?          . , 
  , ,   , .      ,    ,     .



> , 30     !


      .     ,  .    ,      :Wink:

----------


## niks35

> 2.  2011 ,     ,

----------


## .

129-.      , .

----------


## niks35

..      ,

----------


## .

129-.   .1 .14.25 



> 1.                         -
>        ,        ,         .

----------

!      ( )     25  10.     (  -   ).        -            .      -      ( )   ..     ...       .   -2, -1   -   .         -     .   ?      ?

----------

-            !

----------


## .

-1   -2       .     .   ,   .       2010 ?     .
     , .

----------

. ,  .         ,        .        1  -    .        ,   1                -

----------


## irarap

!  ,     :

 .        ,  -2,     2010. 
      ,     2010   .   ,   11.01.11

 -          -2  2011    2011        ?

----------


## .

?    ?  ,    .    12        -2  2011 .
,    ,   ,

----------


## irarap

,

----------


## irarap

2011    ?    ?

----------


## .



----------


## Stason116

13.01.2011    29.12.2010,                     .     14.02.2011          1.01.11  14.02.11?

----------

, !     2009 .    ,   .           ?   ,  ?    ? :-)

----------


## .

?
,      4 .

----------

> ?
> ,      4 .


 ,  ,  .

----------


## .

4   .   .       ,   ,   ?   :Frown:

----------

.   2014 . :-(

----------


## .

, 4       ,         .  2006

----------

,        ?
     5  ? 
    2006 ,            .   .

----------


## .

.

----------

,     Ѩ       , 
         08.08.2001 129-     ,               1  8  2  6   2  11     ()            4  9                 . 
..  2001.     ,     2006      ,            ...                ...

         ,     ,         ,       ,    ,
    ,       ,         ,     . 
                  ?

----------


## .

**,          2007 .     ( 1  2011)      ,   .



> ,       ,    ,


  .       ,    .      -  ,

----------

2010.      ""  "   ".
    ,      "   ", ..  20.01.11.
- ?     .
  -    ""     ,    ?

----------


## zunechka

-     2007        ..   .    -     2007, 2008, 2009, 2010  2011  ?         ?

----------


## zunechka

-                      ?     /     ?

----------


## .

.   2007    ,    ,   ,     
        ,      
  .  ,    ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## zunechka

> .   2007    ,    ,   ,     
>         ,      
>   .  ,    ,    ?


-   -.     .    - ..   - "  " (   -    ). 


  ..    -      ?      ?

----------


## _

,  ,    / (  ?)    (,  ,   )?

18     -2,     ,       46         . 22        .
 28  ()    , (   -  -  .  ,     ?).      , .
    ?      -11, -6-1, -6-3  -6-2? 
       //     ?

----------


## .

*_*, _2  2011       .     .          :Frown: 
   ,  .    ,   
-11    2010 .      ,

----------


## _

> *_*, _2  2011       .     .


,   .   -2  - ?      ,    ,        . (     ?)        -       ,  , ?
.,   !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

-2        2011 .    ,        ?     ,      :Frown:  



> -       ,  , ?


          ,      .     ,   ,

----------


## _

> -2        2011 .    ,        ?     ,      
>           ,      .     ,   ,


     ...       ,            ,        ,  ,   ,         -2      ,                   46    .
.,  , ,  - ,      ,             ???

----------


## .

-2   12-    .       . 
     ,  .    .    ,   .

----------


## _

.,     ,       ,    :
     24  2009 . N 212-



> 16.  ,         ,        
> 6.                                                                .
> 
> 7.       ,   ,   ,                                           ,   ,   , .
> 
> 8.   ,         6  7         ,    15       .


 -  ,  () -   ?   -    ,    ?

----------


## .

,    



> 6.  ,          ,  **                                        .
> ( 6  .    08.12.2010 N 339-)

----------


## _

, .!  :Smilie: 
   ,      ...

----------

-       .     N 129-    .       -    ,  .    .

       2010       -17-3/210    

   ,       100 ,     . ,   ,   1,3 .. 

,  ,     ,      ,      .

----------

> -       .     N 129-    .       -    ,  .    .
> 
>        2010       -17-3/210    
> 
>    ,       100 ,     . ,   ,   1,3 .. 
> 
> ,  ,     ,      ,      .


,   -    , ,      ,      . ,     .

     -     , ..     ,   -37-3/2193  21.05.2010.
 -   ,   )
 ,    (   ),     -  )))

----------


## .

** ,    5    ,    .      .

----------

?

----------


## .



----------

!
    ,       .
  "" ()   .       .          (, )  .        ,   -       .          ..  . 
:  ??
  !

----------


## .

.     ,        -

----------

!
    ,      :Smilie: 
        ?

----------


## .

.    :Frown: 
   ,       .      .         .

----------

..
,      :Smilie: 
  !

----------

:
  :
"    .      ,       ."        ..    ??

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,  "    ",   ??

----------


## Andyko



----------

..      ??
,     :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> 


 , ,     



>

----------

,       .
  ..     ,  "  ".
     ...     .

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: 





> 


  ,

----------

Andyko, 

 :Smilie: 
            .
   ??

----------


## Andyko

,    ,     ,

----------

,     .
  ,         .
  !

----------


## .

** , ,        ?  -     ,     .    ,          .       -

----------

-.. -  .       ,     " ()  "    1151085.    ",     ,   ..."     .      ,    ..    .        -     ,   .

----------


## .

,   .    ,       .       :Smilie:

----------

, .!
  ..   2010       100 .   2011 - 1000 .
     ??

----------


## .

.       2010 ,    2011

----------


## kile4ka

,  ()      ?    ,       ( 27  )?

----------


## .

2    ,      
          .     ,  .          -         
, -,    .      -  20

----------

!
 .
             2009 
    .
        .

     (    )   
      , ?

    ?  2009  2010 ?
     (  )
         ,        -      ?      ?

          ?

 !

----------

,     ?

        ,        ,     .
      ,             ?

----------

> ,     ?
> 
>         ,        ,     .
>       ,             ?


    ,  .

----------

!
    46    11.11.11. 12-     . ,,  23.11.11  .    ?      ? 
   ? ?      ?

----------


## .

12  
   .    ?

----------

12- ,  ,        ?     ...

----------


## Batezda

.  .   ,   .  ,        .  ,  ( 6%).
1.           =160 .    ,     . ?
2.         ? 5  ?       - (1  2,          ?)     12 , ?
3.       .       ?    ,    ?
3.   -     ,     ,   ?      =?

----------


## .

1. 
2. 5       . -1   , -2   . -2    12    .
3.         .       .
3.  .

----------


## Batezda

.
  ,         .
       :
1.     . 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.   .
 ??? 
        -2  2010 . ???  6%.

----------


## .

.      -2,   .  2011

----------


## Batezda

-2  2010 ,    .      .       .        .         ,     .   :Frown:         .  ?

----------


## .

> -2  2010 ,    .      .


,   .

----------


## Batezda

..   )   :Wink:

----------


## _1977

,  ?
      4- .     ,  "" (4  " ")  ? 
    46      ...  ...       4  

  ?  :   ?  :Smilie: 
!

----------


## 777

28.11.11  3   ,   .

----------


## _1977

> 


...-...
 , ,  !...

----------


## TESS_N

-,  -            ,      ?

----------


## 777

.

----------


## _lyly_

> .


    , ,   ?!

----------


## .

.

----------


## _lyly_

*.*,    :yes:

----------


## aleksDAV

!    2005 .    ..          .     .   .             ,        .    .   :
1.         06,07,08  ..?       ?
2.       ?
3.        ?

----------


## **

> -,  -            ,      ?


..      ,       ?
   ?

----------


## .

> ?


  129-  
    20

----------


## .

.    .
   ,   FAQ:  ("")

----------

